# All my friends hate furries with a passion.



## Trois (Jun 4, 2016)

To start this of, everyone I hang around makes fun of Furrys and the people wearing tails at our high school. They even joke about it on a daily basis and jokingly calling people a furry as a bad thing. I was even called a furry as a joke. One of my friends said that if a convention ever came close to where we live, he would burn the building down. Being a furry myself and not wanting to be hated since I'm the type of person who would do help anyone in need even if it's someone I dislike and I am usually taken for granite. I don't know what I should do. They all think I'm a cool guy and i am sporty like half of then and then techy like the other half. Any tips?


----------



## Storok (Jun 4, 2016)

Trois said:


> I hang around makes fun of Furrys and the people wearing tails at our high school.


To be honest i would make fun of people who wear tails at my school even though i am a furry... You have to draw a line between people being retarded and making themselfes a target and furries
Me I am and was seen as a cool guy at my school even though everyone knows that i am a furry... even someone who makes fun of furries told me he would never make fun of me becuase I am someone he would never make fun of... So if you are sporty and you are not waering a tail and behave like a normal human being where you should behave like one because you are one it should be fine... 
I dont know in wich way you show that you are furry but for me I actually hang around on the forums while in school and everybody sees it and i dont give a shit because noone wants to fuck with me (@Somnium thinks it is because of steroids) You stated that you are sporty so you also can get girls around you and if you have more then them you can simply fire back with that fact (if you are gay this might not work that well)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 4, 2016)

why not ditch your fake friends and be with those who'd respect you for who you really are?  Cause as of right now you're lying to yourself and to these people from whom you call friends.  Life is wasted when you fail to fight for the things you truly believe in.  Popularity doesn't follow you once highschool ends, nor does it help you in the real world.  Nearly everyone who was popular in my school never got anywhere in life.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, you're probably the person most capable to change their opinions on furries. Show them how awesome furries can be, and if they don't like it, it's probably not a big enough deal that they'd stop being friends with you anyway.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

Come out, if there really your friends, they will understand, and you can explain what we are, what we do, ect. And if they dont like you for it, it will help other furries in your school apreshiate what you did for your community and might get you some new friends.


----------



## modfox (Jun 4, 2016)

just do what you think is right .


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

I sorta agree with Storok, it highly depends on your ability to be an adequate human being without your hobby getting in the way. Those furries who get mocked are usually the ones who go out of the way to embarass themselves on public. Sure, you'll get your share of silly jokes (there's no good friendship without helthy dose of snarking at each other c: ), but it's not like they will despise you if you aren't actual weirdo or something.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 4, 2016)

Trois said:


> I am usually taken for granite.


That sucks, I really know how you feel. People usually take me for marble. *sadface*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 4, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> That sucks, I really know how you feel. People usually take me for marble. *sadface*


I busted out laughing when I read this xD I couldn't help it!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 4, 2016)

Trois said:


> One of my friends said that if a convention ever came close to where we live, he would burn the building down.



This friend of yours, surely you wouldn't sit back and allow this to happen, just because you don't want to be hated o.o Just keep in mind, if it really does occur, and you knew about it, you can be charged for being an assistant.  Rather you was there or not.  Anyone who threatens to pretty much kill people probably needs to have their head checked.  Just saying.


----------



## Souva (Jun 4, 2016)

If they say anything _too_ hurtful, I'd just tell them to knock if off with a little bit of explaining. However, as a furry in a group of non-fur friends, the little jokes and snarks will always be there. Try not to be the kind of furry that they're making fun of, and set a good example!


----------



## AvaWOLF13 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just don't fight them. What I have done is when somebody teases me, I make fun of myself too. For example, it's the last day of school and I'm wearing a tail because tails! This dude comes up to me (and I'm taller and bigger than him it's probably why I wasn't attacked) and starts making fun of me and shit and I just say "yeah, I'm a furry. I should just kill myself already!" Of course whenever I do get hate it hurts but we have to deal with it. I don't know if this will help you but if they only like you because you are the sporty person on the school, then just say fuck you to them. Your happiness comes before anything else execpt for grades apparently. Or the next time they tease furries, just be like "yo that ain't right. Can you tone it down a little?"


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay, so:

1.) *Don't Be a Stereotype.*  I know, folks feel they should just "be themselves", but the number one thing you need to keep in mind is that these people don't inherently hate Furries and such, as much as *they hate Furry stereotypes*.  And truth be told?  You'll even find a lot of groaning about such things here!  So, keep your tails and ears at home, don't make animal noises on a regular basis, don't sexualize everything, and also...

2.) *Keep In Mind, it's Actually Just Rebranded Homophobia.*  When I was your age, we had faculty-sponsored witch hunts, to root out gay kids, and bully them into suicide.  That....hasn't entirely gone away, nor do I think it ever fully will, especially in middle school.  The biggest thing to keep in mind is, we have a LOT of gay people in the Fandom, so *gay folks, and people suspected of being gay, often get labelled as Furries, too, and vice versa.*  Welcome to the hole where most of my faith in humanity was lost.

3.) *Simply Don't Bring it Up in Public.*  Let people get to know YOU first.  Plain and simple.  Not the Furry aspect of your life, but you, as a person.  It's one thing to ragingly, frothingly hate a stereotype, a nebulous entity they don't want to understand.  *It's an entirely different thing to blindly hate a person you know, hang out with, trade jokes with, and so on.*  I draw, and back in high school, I was MASSIVELY more prolific than I am now, and most people saw my art and said "huh, cool, you draw.  Why Furry?"  "'Cos it looks neat?  More expressive faces and body language?"  "Huh...cool, that." That was as public as I ever got...and really, as I ever felt the need to be.

4.) *All Else Fails, People Grow Up and Move Away.*  It gets better, as life goes on, eventually.  Either your friends will grow out of their blind bigotry towards an internet subculture, or they'll eventually pair off, find apartments, and move out of your life.  You really should *worry more about finding closer friends who will stand by you for a lifetime*.  Maybe you'll find them here?  Maybe you'll find them on an MMORPG.  Maybe even some of the ones you know, right now.  But those people should always matter more in your heart, than a bunch of ignorant classmates who are just expressing society's need for everyone to feel intense hatred for _something_ in their lives.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 5, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> 2.) *Keep In Mind, it's Actually Just Rebranded Homophobia.*  When I was your age, we had faculty-sponsored witch hunts, to root out gay kids, and bully them into suicide.  That....hasn't entirely gone away, nor do I think it ever fully will, especially in middle school.  The biggest thing to keep in mind is, we have a LOT of gay people in the Fandom, so *gay folks, and people suspected of being gay, often get labelled as Furries, too, and vice versa.*  Welcome to the hole where most of my faith in humanity was lost.


that's pretty messed up right there. i wonder where in the world that school is? i've never seen nor heard of anything like that, and i went to schools all across the 'states. are furries now so well-known that they're used as homophobic slurs? anyway, i'm slightly less pessimistic...i'd like to think most people now just don't care if your gay or straight (or whatever).


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 5, 2016)

Fairfax County Public Schools, at its mid-90's finest.  Maybe things have gotten better, since?  Beats me.  I really don't care to find out, and I'd sooner get a vasectomy than subject any kids I'd ever have to such an environment.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 5, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Fairfax County Public Schools, at its mid-90's finest.  Maybe things have gotten better, since?  Beats me.  I really don't care to find out, and I'd sooner get a vasectomy than subject any kids I'd ever have to such an environment.


maybe that place just sucks. i never saw anything like that when i was in middle-high school during the 90's in tennessee, hawaii (middle and high school) and two different high schools in florida.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2016)

Get new friends.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 5, 2016)

My friends used to be like that to in highschool so I never told them. Then I moved away and found other furs. Though it is easier to just not tell people who are not furs.


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 5, 2016)

If theyre constantly bringing it up to make fun of it, I'd call em out for being closet furries. Thatll probably shut them up for a while :v


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2016)

Middle-school and High-school are generally really shitty places, midway between Hell and Purgatory. It gets a lot better once you're outta those dumps.

I heard this song by The Ramones, "Rock and Roll High School". I always imagined that might be better. Maybe I should start one. (But not in Fairfax! Yikes!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2016)

Trois said:


> To start this of, everyone I hang around makes fun of Furrys and the people wearing tails at our high school. They even joke about it on a daily basis and jokingly calling people a furry as a bad thing. I was even called a furry as a joke. One of my friends said that if a convention ever came close to where we live, he would burn the building down. Being a furry myself and not wanting to be hated since I'm the type of person who would do help anyone in need even if it's someone I dislike and I am usually *taken for granite*. I don't know what I should do. They all think I'm a cool guy and i am sporty like half of then and then techy like the other half. Any tips?



Granite is a type of rock. You are searching for the word 'granted'.
I am surprised people wear tails at your highschool, and am rather jealous because I would have liked to have been in an environment where that was possible when I was younger. I still don't own a tail. 

Anyway, I think you should ignore your friends' bravado; obviously nobody actually cares about furries very much at all really, even if they say they're gross.


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Zipline said:


> My friends used to be like that to in highschool so I never told them. Then I moved away and found other furs. Though it is easier to just not tell people who are not furs.


My friends make fun of furries too. I accidentally brought up fursuiting once and they tore me apart. Im really new to the fandom and I only live 2 hours away from Pittsburgh, so I'm just throwing myself in and going to Anthrocon a month after I really embraced the fandom xD I'm just excited to meet people that I can actually talk about my interests to


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 6, 2016)

Im


StellaBellePepper said:


> My friends make fun of furries too. I accidentally brought up fursuiting once and they tore me apart. Im really new to the fandom and I only live 2 hours away from Pittsburgh, so I'm just throwing myself in and going to Anthrocon a month after I really embraced the fandom xD I'm just excited to meet people that I can actually talk about my interests to


 I'm sorry, but if your 'friends' tear you apart for something you believe in, even if it is new, they aren't really your friends.  School buddies, maybe.  Friends are people who respect you for who you are, if not share the same believes as.  I had friends that tore me apart for thinking outside of their thoughts, and I regret putting up with it now.


----------



## StellaBellePepper (Jun 6, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Im
> 
> I'm sorry, but if your 'friends' tear you apart for something you believe in, even if it is new, they aren't really your friends.  School buddies, maybe.  Friends are people who respect you for who you are, if not share the same believes as.  I had friends that tore me apart for thinking outside of their thoughts, and I regret putting up with it now.


The thing is they think the whole fandom is one big fetish. But I'm really not interested in that and its hard to convince them that being a furry doesn't mean I am


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (Jun 7, 2016)

Koko sez you has two options.

1.Come out as a furry but in a non-chalant cool way likkke. "yeah I'm a furry, not a retarded furry but it's whatever I guess" or "Yeah i'm a furry now fuckoff" 

2.Don't tell anyone and just shrug it off


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 7, 2016)

If it's too much: fuck 'em.  School is bullshit enough without being slowly chipped away by your peers with nothing better to do.  I almost wish I was in your position: Maybe I would have been able to tell my overdramatic friends to fuck off, work on schoolwork and music, get my band on its feet, actually graduate and leave my town without even feeling bad.
What I'm saying is that school is such a small part of your life; if you decide to cut ties and grit your teeth through whatever the hell you have left of school, it wouldn't be the worst thing ever.  Keeping shit locked in makes school so much harder, hence why I gave up and dropped.  Just value what time you have to yourself, being on the edge of sanity is normal, at least where I'm from.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Come out as a furry but in a non-chalant cool way likkke. "yeah I'm a furry, not a retarded furry but it's whatever I guess" or "Yeah i'm a furry now fuckoff


Teens don't talk that way, mate. Not the cool ones. Being edgy isn't cool anymore, nor is trailing off like an idiot. The first shows vulnerability. The second will start shit.  
If you wanted to be "cool" about it, you'd be subtle. Mention you looked into it out of curiosity and thought it wasn't so bad. Confirm some random stereotype, like most are gay, and have a laugh about it. Then you can bring up something cool, like there being some amazing artists (go find some mind-blowing art piece), or that the person you talked to was cool and normal. 

Don't be blunt. Bring it in slowly.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> Teens don't talk that way, mate. Not the cool ones. Being edgy isn't cool anymore, nor is trailing off like an idiot


Actually, Wither, you'd be surprised.  Most of the people I knew from school go knee-deep with "whatevers", "y'know's" and "I guesses" when loading a statement; it's a habit I've picked up especially from my band's bassist who probably picked it up from the inbreds and degenerates he knew growing up.
It's all relative to where you live, but it seems @Trois hangs around with the sporty, well-off, decent home life crew, so yeah... don't talk like that, man.  You'll look more retarded than the furries you're trying to represent.



I mean, whatever, fuck you.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Jun 7, 2016)

I said all this about a month ago in a conversation:


> Today at lunch there was an unknown staff member walking all over the school in some sort of low-grade mascot costume of some sort of dog. It wasn't our school mascott, a maverick, but I have NO idea why he/she was there, they just were. People were standing beside him/her and taking selfies, etc., but this got people talking about one topic I dreaded it would cause: furries. The Mountain View mascot, like most, is just the head. This was a full on body suit, but then again, it was very low quality, even for a mascot costume. It still brought up the topic on furries though, as outsiders who know little about the fandom will associate anything like this with furries.
> In math which I have right after lunch, I have that kind of teacher who will release students from our assigned seats to sit with their friends and talk while working together on the assignment after we have gone over it. I like to sit by myself and work. There is this one group of students who sit together, about 6, and over the talking of the whole class I heard a word stand out to me from their group: "furries". I listened in and the whole group was talking about furries and how "they wear these costumes they usually have sex in and get turned on just by wearing them". I looked over to see that she was showing a picture of a fox fursuiter on her phone. Unlike most uninformed nonfurries, (or antifurs) she acted like it was humorous rather than disgusting. I took the opportunity to walk over and explain the stereotypes, as though I was an informed nonfurry. (Because regardless of how this went there was no need for them to know I'm a furry)
> "You know, I actually read about furries online and found out that is actually untrue for most of them. They actually call their group the furry fandom, rather than the furry fetish. Only about 1/10th of furries are sexually attracted to this because they are called zoophiles, who are sexually attracted to animals. Just like people who like Star Trek go to Trekkie conventions, or people who like anime go to anime conventions, furries are just people who like, as a hobby or interest, animals with human characteristics, and likewise go to furry conventions. A good example would be the characters in the movie Zootopia. I read online that it depicts the furry fandom very well because it is basically like a movie of real life, but is animated because in place of humans are _animals that act like humans and mostly similar characteristics. _I just thought I would share this with you because the sexual association people make with furries is an untrue stereotype that demeans them, and I have a friend who is a furry." The only reason I was able to get through explaining this to them is because I am considered a nerd, at least in most classes. Keep in mind the whole class was talking amongst their own conversations to no one noticed me explaining this to this group.
> She had an odd expression on her face as if half of her wanted to believe me, and half of her wasn't sure if she wanted to believe because she wasn't sure if she fully understood. Another girl said "I'm gonna look that up when I get home. What's it called again?" I told her it was the furry fandom and she typed in on her phone. One boy named garett said, "That actually makes sense. If the furry fetish was sexual, they would keep it to themselves rather than go to cons. You don't see groups of gay men walking around in public with boners waving the gay flag." (Kinda made me cringe since I have 2 homosexual relatives and have known gays and am very defensive for gays for that matter) The rest of them seemed to be at least half convinced. I can only hope that they do more research and become informed.
> ...


----------



## HTML (Jun 7, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> "You know, I actually read about furries online and found out that is actually untrue for most of them. They actually call their group the furry fandom, rather than the furry fetish. Only about 1/10th of furries are sexually attracted to this because they are called zoophiles, who are sexually attracted to animals. Just like people who like Star Trek go to Trekkie conventions, or people who like anime go to anime conventions, furries are just people who like, as a hobby or interest, animals with human characteristics, and likewise go to furry conventions. A good example would be the characters in the movie Zootopia. I read online that it depicts the furry fandom very well because it is basically like a movie of real life, but is animated because in place of humans are _animals that act like humans and mostly similar characteristics. _I just thought I would share this with you because the sexual association people make with furries is an untrue stereotype that demeans them, and I have a friend who is a furry."


That wasn't very subtle... I would've suspected you were a furry after the first two sentences. I also assume you weren't talking to the "popular" kids, unless times have drastically changed over a decade.



Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> One boy named garett said, "That actually makes sense. If the furry fetish was sexual, they would keep it to themselves rather than go to cons. You don't see groups of gay men walking around in public with boners waving the gay flag."


Oh how wrong he is. Also _some_ groups of gay men DO walk around in public with fetish gear waving the gay flag.

To OP, you probably shouldn't bother revealing it unless you want to deal with more unnecessary shit in your life. You may be okay to reveal it to someone you confidently trust, but I wouldn't go any further than that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2016)

'Only one tenth of furries are fetishists'. 
*cough* blatant lie.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 7, 2016)

> "You don't see groups of gay men walking around in public with boners waving the gay flag."


lol, this made me laugh.  just the imagery of it alone, haha!


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Actually, Wither, you'd be surprised.  Most of the people I knew from school go knee-deep with "whatevers", "y'know's" and "I guesses" when loading a statement; it's a habit I've picked up especially from my band's bassist who probably picked it up from the inbreds and degenerates he knew growing up.
> It's all relative to where you live, but it seems @Trois hangs around with the sporty, well-off, decent home life crew, so yeah... don't talk like that, man.  You'll look more retarded than the furries you're trying to represent.
> 
> 
> ...


People do it, but they're not cool :v.
Being confident is always much cooler.

I basically study you high school faggots.

It does matter where you live, though, yeah. 

Either way, my advice would generally work if you chose to "come out". I don't suggest "coming out" though.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> People do it, but they're not cool :v.
> Being confident is always much cooler.
> 
> I basically study you high school faggots.
> ...


But you gotta love angsty teenagers they're such good cringe material. Plus you get that bonus attitude they give you.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> But you gotta love angsty teenagers they're such good cringe material. Plus you get that bonus attitude they give you.


I've never received pleasure from cringing. I don't need to see other's ineptitude to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> I've never received pleasure from cringing. I don't need to see other's ineptitude to make me feel better about myself.


You must have never heard of sarcasm either.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> You must have never heard of sarcasm either.


Nah, I knew you were making a joke. Don't be so upset I didn't laugh. I was just making an aside comment.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> Nah, I knew you were making a joke. Don't be so upset I didn't laugh. I was just making an aside comment.


I don't get upset. Now if you excuse me I'm going to go listen to Untitled by Simple Plan and cut my wrists.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> I don't get upset. Now if you excuse me I'm going to go listen to Untitled by Simple Plan and cut my wrists.


Good joke. Lizards can't reach their wrists with their tiny arms. Legs.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> Good joke. Lizards can't reach their wrists with their tiny arms. Legs.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 7, 2016)

My friends in high school and community college were pretty mixed with their attitudes towards furries. Some of them hated the idea, some of them liked the idea, others didn't care. All of them knew I was interested in the fandom, but they knew me and my art, and figured I was more of a _"light furry",_ if you will. I guess they believed to be a _true_ furry you had to run around making animal calls and draw porn all the time, or something, I dunno. Whatever the case, I was pretty good at pulling them away from that mindset, and breaking the stereotype all together. 

I only had one acquaintance that called me a "fur faggot", but honestly I'm not even sure what his issue was. I call him an "acquaintance" because he wasn't really a friend, just someone that hung around my small social group for some reason or another. He was one of those folks who I suppose wanted to act edgy to look cool, but just kind of came off as an idiot most of the time. He would watch me draw my fursona, call me a fur faggot, but then just stay there, and continue watching me work. He would say my art was cool, but then call me a fur faggot for having a fursona..... and then never leave. I dunno, I guess I could've told him to go away, but I have an unnaturally wide range of toleration for folks. That's probably another reason why I had so few people bother me about the furry thing. I was always considered too nice by a few of my closest friends, and since I was chill and tolerated everyone, no one felt the need to bother or pick on me. In fact, those few who did try to bully me usually ended up being my friend within a year.

I even managed to pull a few people into the fandom. They would start out saying how furries make them uncomfortable, or that furries were all weirdos. However, after watching me draw my lion,  and a brief conversation about why I like the furry fandom, they would end up wanting to make a fursona of their own.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> My friends in high school and community college were pretty mixed with their attitudes towards furries. Some of them hated the idea, some of them liked the idea, others didn't care. All of them knew I was interested in the fandom, but they knew me and my art, and figured I was more of a _"light furry",_ if you will. I guess they believed to be a _true_ furry you had to run around making animal calls and draw porn all the time, or something, I dunno. Whatever the case, I was pretty good at pulling them away from that mindset, and breaking the stereotype all together.
> 
> I only had one acquaintance that called me a "fur faggot", but honestly I'm not even sure what his issue was. I call him an "acquaintance" because he wasn't really a friend, just someone that hung around my small social group for some reason or another. He was one of those folks who I suppose wanted to act edgy to look cool, but just kind of came off as an idiot most of the time. He would watch me draw my fursona, call me a fur faggot, but then just stay there, and continue watching me work. He would say my art was cool, but then call me a fur faggot for having a fursona..... and then never leave. I dunno, I guess I could've told him to go away, but I have an unnaturally wide range of toleration for folks. That's probably another reason why I had so few people bother me about the furry thing. I was always considered too nice by a few of my closest friends, and since I was chill and tolerated everyone, no one felt the need to bother or pick on me. In fact, those few who did try to bully me usually ended up being my friend within a year.
> 
> I even managed to pull a few people into the fandom. They would start out saying how furries make them uncomfortable, or that furries were all weirdos. However, after watching me draw my lion,  and a brief conversation about why I like the furry fandom, they would end up wanting to make a fursona of their own.


noice


----------



## Fuk (Jun 7, 2016)

Pick better friends lol


----------



## HTML (Jun 7, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> However, after watching me draw my lion,  and a brief conversation about why I like the furry fandom, they would end up wanting to make a fursona of their own.


I am having a really hard time imagining this. My mind has this preconception that it would be equivalent to trying to get a non-nerd to make their own Star Trek fan character. Unless you're talking about nerdy people, then I can understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> My friends in high school and community college were pretty mixed with their attitudes towards furries. Some of them hated the idea, some of them liked the idea, others didn't care. All of them knew I was interested in the fandom, but they knew me and my art, and figured I was more of a _"light furry",_ if you will. I guess they believed to be a _true_ furry you had to run around making animal calls and draw porn all the time, or something, I dunno. Whatever the case, I was pretty good at pulling them away from that mindset, and breaking the stereotype all together.
> 
> I only had one acquaintance that called me a "fur faggot", but honestly I'm not even sure what his issue was. I call him an "acquaintance" because he wasn't really a friend, just someone that hung around my small social group for some reason or another. He was one of those folks who I suppose wanted to act edgy to look cool, but just kind of came off as an idiot most of the time. *He would watch me draw my fursona, call me a fur faggot, but then just stay there,* and continue watching me work. He would say my art was cool, but then call me a fur faggot for having a fursona..... and then never leave. I dunno, I guess I could've told him to go away, but I have an unnaturally wide range of toleration for folks. That's probably another reason why I had so few people bother me about the furry thing. I was always considered too nice by a few of my closest friends, and since I was chill and tolerated everyone, no one felt the need to bother or pick on me. In fact, those few who did try to bully me usually ended up being my friend within a year.
> 
> I even managed to pull a few people into the fandom. They would start out saying how furries make them uncomfortable, or that furries were all weirdos. However, after watching me draw my lion,  and a brief conversation about why I like the furry fandom, they would end up wanting to make a fursona of their own.



Maybe he was himself a furry and couldn't find a better way to bring it up.


HTML said:


> I am having a really hard time imagining this. My mind has this preconception that it would be equivalent to trying to get a non-nerd to make their own Star Trek fan character. Unless you're talking about nerdy people, then I can understand.



I think being asked to represent yourself as an animal is a lot more relatable than being asked to draw a Star Trek character. 

Because...animals aren't some imaginary franchise fiction.

Of course I doubt anybody who makes an animal character just for fun treats it as anything more than a spot of entertainment. 

You have to be pretty damn furry to think your animal drawing is your twoo self.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (Jun 7, 2016)

Wither said:


> Teens don't talk that way, mate. Not the cool ones. Being edgy isn't cool anymore, nor is trailing off like an idiot. The first shows vulnerability. The second will start shit.
> If you wanted to be "cool" about it, you'd be subtle. Mention you looked into it out of curiosity and thought it wasn't so bad. Confirm some random stereotype, like most are gay, and have a laugh about it. Then you can bring up something cool, like there being some amazing artists (go find some mind-blowing art piece), or that the person you talked to was cool and normal.
> 
> Don't be blunt. Bring it in slowly.




Last time my friends asked if I was a furry I looked at them and said in such a serious and monotone voice

"Yes I am a furry, say one fucking word and I will murder your entire family"

Never had any problems since. So Iunno mebbe it's different for some peoples.


----------



## Wither (Jun 7, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Last time my friends asked if I was a furry I looked at them and said in such a serious and monotone voice
> 
> "Yes I am a furry, say one fucking word and I will murder your entire family"
> 
> Never had any problems since. So Iunno mebbe it's different for some peoples.


Yeah, I also don't respect you, so.


----------



## Storok (Jun 7, 2016)

You know sometimes i hate furries too because they can get really annoying


----------



## Fuk (Jun 7, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Last time my friends asked if I was a furry I looked at them and said in such a serious and monotone voice
> 
> "Yes I am a furry, say one fucking word and I will murder your entire family"
> 
> Never had any problems since. So Iunno mebbe it's different for some peoples.



I hope you're not srs


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (Jun 7, 2016)

Fuk said:


> I hope you're not srs



Never....had a problem....since


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 7, 2016)

all my freinds hate furrys but i dont give a shit


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 7, 2016)

HTML said:


> I am having a really hard time imagining this. My mind has this preconception that it would be equivalent to trying to get a non-nerd to make their own Star Trek fan character. Unless you're talking about nerdy people, then I can understand.


Yeah, they were pretty nerdy. Mostly anime nerds.


----------



## SenorCrouch (Jun 8, 2016)

Trois said:


> To start this of, everyone I hang around makes fun of Furrys and the people wearing tails at our high school. They even joke about it on a daily basis and jokingly calling people a furry as a bad thing. I was even called a furry as a joke. One of my friends said that if a convention ever came close to where we live, he would burn the building down. Being a furry myself and not wanting to be hated since I'm the type of person who would do help anyone in need even if it's someone I dislike and I am usually taken for granite. I don't know what I should do. They all think I'm a cool guy and i am sporty like half of then and then techy like the other half. Any tips?



See now with me I would only put up with it for so long before confronting them about it.  Ultimately it is your call, but I wouldn't stand for being around people I was afraid of learning of my furriness.  I'd have half a mind to interrupt them during one of their "I hate furries" rants, "You know I've put up with this day in and day out with you guys and I'm tired of it.  You are constantly bashing furries and yet you don't even recognize one when he's been your friend for years now.  I'm outta here, peace."  And walk away.

They'll either respect you more for confronting them like that or they'll cease to be your friends.  Either way you win.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2016)

I still struggle to believe that normal people would actually care enough about furries to rant about how much they hate them, to be honest. 

I would advise against deliberately losing friends over something so trivial, as some users are suggesting.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 8, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe he was himself a furry and couldn't find a better way to bring it up.



I doubt it. He was like that with everyone. I don't think he was ever taught that you don't make friends by insulting people. >>


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

School life can be full of judgmental people. If your friends hate something you're passionate about, and you think they'd leave you if they found out, are they *really* your friends? 

I think you might wanna find another group. Better to be happy and accepted for who you really are.


----------



## Troj (Jun 10, 2016)

Somebody who sits and watches someone draw furries while calling the artist a "furfag" is rather like the evangelical who browses all of the gay porn so that they can warn other evangelicals about it in detail, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 10, 2016)

Just don't bring up the issue altogether. Also who the fuck wears tails in public? Do they like when people laugh at them?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 11, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Just don't bring up the issue altogether. Also who the fuck wears tails in public? Do they like when people laugh at them?


That was kinda' my whole point with the "seriously, don't be a stereotype" thing.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 11, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> That was kinda' my whole point with the "seriously, don't be a stereotype" thing.



Yea I agree with your post


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 13, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> That was kinda' my whole point with the "seriously, don't be a stereotype" thing.



Seriously don't be a stereotype? No be whatever the fuck makes you happy - just don't screw with somebody else's day.

Wearing a tail. The kids who are made fun of for choosing to wear a tail to school most likely do not give a shit about what anyone else is going to think. More power to them, they know exactly how to live.
Associating with this fandom means growing a skin to whatever silly social taboos come to exist. Everyone is aware of what they are, and people should just the enjoy the challenge of living with them. It isn't hard.

The idea that anyone should be minimizing or silencing themselves for the fandom at large runs against the premise of a healthy society to me. Obviously there's lines you can cross, it's not okay to shoot someone in the head because you are being "yourself" - but those people get punished for their lack of judgement.

Find a fun way to deal with whatever conflict you receive as a fur, it is possible to be awesome at it.


----------



## HTML (Jun 13, 2016)

Journeyful said:


> The idea that anyone should be minimizing or silencing themselves for the fandom at large runs against the premise of a healthy society to me.


It's not. But we don't live in an ideal society, so sometimes it's better to not attract negative attention to yourself unless you're sure you can handle it.


----------



## Zoom_Doge (Jan 24, 2018)

Trois said:


> everyone I hang around makes fun of Furrys and the people wearing tails at our high school. They even joke about it on a daily basis and jokingly calling people a furry as a bad thing. I was even called a furry as a joke.



I HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN  #ifeelubro


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 24, 2018)

Get better friends : P


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 25, 2018)

I dont blame them with all the crazy things you hear about furries.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm with the "be yourself until you start finding the unnecessary complications of doing so begin to outweigh your own personal value of freedom of your expression" crowd.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Jan 25, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I dont blame them with all the crazy things you hear about furries.


you stole my line


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 25, 2018)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> you stole my line



My bad


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 25, 2018)

This thread was posted in 2016, guys. Not sure how much your advice will help now.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2018)

>:3


----------



## Filter (Jan 25, 2018)

Maybe they're secretly furry themselves. That might explain the irrational hatred.


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 26, 2018)

Always funny how anti-furryish people are always fans other fantasy hobbies & can't handle anything that slightly diff from there views.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

Get new friends.

Wear whatever you want in public, as long as you're not naked or wearing something legitimately harmful.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Always funny how anti-furryish people are always fans other fantasy hobbies & can't handle anything that slightly diff from there views.



Oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice that.  The one friend of mine who actively rants about furries is a LARPer...


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice that.  The one friend of mine who actively rants about furries is a LARPer...



Sounds like he the type of anti-furs the love sounds of there own voice & unaware of how stupid there arguments sound.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 26, 2018)

You are replying to people who posted TWO YEARS AGO.
pls stop.


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> You are replying to people who posted TWO YEARS AGO.
> pls stop.



Who are not even active, pretty sad 15 posts or less users. Are ignoring you just to drone on about how there group are supper horrid furry haters on a fucking dead thread. Talk about being immature assholes.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 26, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Who are not even active, pretty sad 15 posts or less users. Are ignoring you just to drone on about how there group are supper horrid furry haters on a fucking dead thread. Talk about being immature assholes.


I wouldn't be throwing stones, dude. I see you on page 3. 

Like, newbies are newbies and don't know any better. I don't mind them messing up from time to time. But no point in responding to people who have been long gone. If anyone wants to talk about this, I suggest starting a new thread and letting this one rest in peace.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh look, Somnium...


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 26, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I wouldn't be throwing stones, dude. I see you on page 3.
> 
> Like, newbies are newbies and don't know any better. I don't mind them messing up from time to time. But no point in responding to people who have been long gone. If anyone wants to talk about this, I suggest starting a new thread and letting this one rest in peace.



At least I'm not directly qouting people who long dead activity wise expecting replies.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 13, 2018)

modfox said:


> just do what you think is right .



Let's be honest I did and let's say I'm basically picked at 24/7 and my friend keeps sending me pics of a yiff and saying he will get animal control on me so word of advice DON'T DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 13, 2018)

Winter_moon3001 said:


> Let's be honest I did and let's say I'm basically picked at 24/7 and my friend keeps sending me pics of a yiff and saying he will get animal control on me so word of advice DON'T DO IT!!!!!!



That's not a friend, that's a bully! People did that to me in middle school, too, and it was MESSED UP!
Animal control isn't going to come and get you, of course, but you can tell the "friend's" parents that they are sending you inappropriate pictures and it's making you uncomfortable/upset.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 13, 2018)

Eh, no need to talk about your furriness.  Hide your power level.

As long as they don't catch furry porn on your phone you're fine.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

ehhhhhhhh I think all you have to do is prove yourself a 3-dimensional person irl and most people would be ok with this. It's when people think things are coming from a place of WANTON OBSESSION that they get squicked. Someone people even think homosexuality is a monolithic obsession (ironically some of /these/ people turn out to be gay and "monolithically obsessed" if you know what I mean)

But yeah don't start with 'i'm a furry' lol. Start with showing you have other interests, move on to movies or videogames or something, subtly imply "I think some fantasy characters are just so cool and inspiring", like Gullermo Del Toro isn't HARD FURRY but it's kind of anthropomorphism with a mainstream appeal? And maybe the person will be like 'yeah it's a cool thought sometimes' and be understanding that some people take those feelings furthur

I implied furry stuff to my dad yesterday, by talking about Japanese stories of animals taking human form to mess with humans (literally SCREWING AROUND in some cases) and put the implication in his head that maybe there should be another species on Earth to do a running commentary of humanity. lol


----------



## Troj (Mar 14, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> ehhhhhhhh I think all you have to do is prove yourself a 3-dimensional person irl and most people would be ok with this. It's when people think things are coming from a place of WANTON OBSESSION that they get squicked. Someone people even think homosexuality is a monolithic obsession (ironically some of /these/ people turn out to be gay and "monolithically obsessed" if you know what I mean)



Of course, some people are more inclined to wrongly see others as "obsessed" because the interest itself makes them uncomfortable, and there's very little a person can do about that.

That aside, yes, you're absolutely right that most people are actually perfectly fine with others having hobbies, beliefs, interests, and even, kinks and fetishes, and what they take issue with is when those same people become weird, pushy, monomaniacal, one-note sperglords about said passion. 

So, in many cases, you'll be fine as long as you play it cool and avoid coming across as pushy or one-note.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 14, 2018)

Well, more Autism just hit: Yet another necro'd thread.

Well, folks. You've done it again. 


https://imgur.com/hWbZcre


You make the necrolords proud!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, more Autism just hit: Yet another necro'd thread.
> 
> Well, folks. You've done it again.
> 
> ...





quote said autism please

Edit: I meant, please quote where you perceived autism


----------



## Austin Silver (Mar 15, 2018)

If people are being mean, beat the shit out of them.  That simple.  I don’t condone violence though.....


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 15, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> quote said autism please
> 
> Edit: I meant, please quote where you perceived autism



Just block him your not only one who've seen his bitchy 2 faced side. He thought it was a great idea spam swastikas at user who's bud was involved in a hate crime for being Jewish.

As for your post acting casual and going on how its just a hobby, disproving the stereotypes goes a long way.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 15, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Eh, no need to talk about your furriness.  Hide your power level.
> 
> As long as they don't catch furry porn on your phone you're fine.



Well let's hope they don't get it


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 15, 2018)

This thread was made 2 years ago lol
why are people still bumping it.

I'm a fucking hypocrite


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 15, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> This thread was made 2 years ago lol
> why are people still bumping it.
> 
> I'm a fucking hypocrite



Because...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> Just block him your not only one who've seen his bitchy 2 faced side. He thought it was a great idea spam swastikas at user who's bud was involved in a hate crime for being Jewish.


One Swastika. One symbol. If that's spamming then I guess I am spamming by replying once?

A symbol that could potentially mean nothing or everything, depending on how you personally perceive it. The sooner people don't react to shit being posted the better.

Quite frankly, I still question the hate crime actually taking place, though my friendship with Ovi isn't affected by that. He's rather charming over Discord, albeit a little weird at times.



Frisky1753 said:


> quote said autism please
> 
> Edit: I meant, please quote where you perceived autism


Oh, please. Over half this fandom have to be Autistic to some degree. You seen the amount of Autistic threads being made? Want to do a head count on the forum?

I was referring to the moron who necro'd the thread, which by the way, is against FAF's rules.

Oh, and FYI: I am on the Autism spectrum too.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 15, 2018)

Get ready because later on a mod is going to close this thread down.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't be afraid to let the people around you know your interests! I mean, aside from like, sexual interests, no one needs to know about that. But everything else yeah. Just don't be That Guy who can't shut up about it, or the socially oblivious person who wears fox ears and growls at people, and they should have no reason to make fun of you.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> One Swastika. One symbol. If that's spamming then I guess I am spamming by replying once?
> A symbol that could potentially mean nothing or everything, depending on how you personally perceive it. The sooner people don't react to shit being posted the better.



the swastika gives away Hitler

the swastika is a failure to find/realize one's orientation

:3333


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

AUTHENTIC FURRIES DON'T EXIST flolol

if authentic furry channeling happens/exists i think it's with the hardcore artists who get so immersed


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> One Swastika. One symbol. If that's spamming then I guess I am spamming by replying once?
> 
> A symbol that could potentially mean nothing or everything, depending on how you personally perceive it. The sooner people don't react to shit being posted the better.
> 
> Quite frankly, I still question the hate crime actually taking place, though my friendship with Ovi isn't affected by that. He's rather charming over Discord, albeit a little weird at times.



Yeah your right i still question Ovi's story. But yeah i think i kinda overacted at your post.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> the swastika gives away Hitler
> 
> the swastika is a failure to find/realize one's orientation
> 
> :3333


Are you telling me I am swastika-sexual?

Because I identify as a Hammer and Sickle. They go hand in hand. :3


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you telling me I am swastika-sexual?



you'll never know if I'm legitimately analyzing the implications of symbols created by humans or just being random 

the Christian cross doesn't choose orientation either. Symmetry in art/symbols is way overrrated


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I was referring to the moron who necro'd the thread, which by the way, is against FAF's rules.



Which all are under 16 who can't even check if OP gone. Since they was one in another thread replying to a user who wasn't even active for years.

At least some make newer threads.


----------

